# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  Easy-JTAG: 1.8.0.0 Update. Lot of changes:

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG: 1.8.0.0 Update. Lot of changes:    DIRECT EMMC core changes: 
- improved: BETTER LOG, FIXED SOME  VTU00M REPAIR STABILITY,
- fixed:  SOME EMMC Volt IO LEVEL BUGS
- devided: format Samsung EMMC function devided to:  format and remove write protect , for users who dont want format and  just want remove write protect. p.s. (soomeone sniff our box, extract  this function and called 1st world. but np users know who is who). this  function not erase any data on EMMC, just remove write protect:
- new function: support DIRECT EMMC NOKIA LUMIA 800 AND OTHERS LUMIA    ADDED PHONES via JTAG: 
- support  SAMSUNG SGH-I717(read/write/one click repair) 
- support  KARBON A27 (read/write/one click repair)    Added via EMMC DIRECT(ISP): 
- support HUAWEI ASCEND P7 (Read/write/pinout/dump)
- support KARBONN A27 (Read/write/pinout/dump)
- support GARMIN NUVI 255W (Read/write/pinout/dump) (first in the world)
- support NOKIA LUMIA 800 EMMC_DIRECT_PINOUT (ON USB POWER)*

----------

